# update & Pic Ferret found in Gardenx



## sammieanne111 (Sep 24, 2011)

I am going to keep this little fella if no one comes forward, he is so friendly and cuddly.

The weasel dance has me in stitches, 

samanthax


----------



## micki (Apr 27, 2011)

What a great photo of the little fella . Glad you have decided to keep him if no one claims him. You will have years of laughs with him, my ferrets are always getting into mischief and making me laugh .


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

awww very cute, my friends dad has ferrets and there lovly, very daft lol


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

He's gorgeous!x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

He certainly has landed on his feet when you found each other, keep the piccies of the little man coming .


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

he's so cute!


----------

